# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Права доступа в windows XP(начало)

## mr.L

*Как выставить права пользователям?*

В Windows XP каждому пользователю можно выставить определенные права - что делать разрешается, а что - нет, причем, если пользователей много, их можно распределить по группам, присвоив каждой группе определенные права. Управление пользователями и группами производится через апплет Users Accounts, находящийся в Контрольной панели. Сразу после инсталляции WinXP в этом апплете можно будет увидеть двух пользователей - того, кто был создан в процессе установки (с правами администратора) и второго - гостя (Guest), по умолчанию отключенного. Вообще-то сразу же после установки появляются еще несколько пользователей (например, знакомый еще со времен NT пользователь по имени Administrator), но они не показаны в списке - таков общий принцип построения Windows XP: операционная система предназначена для всех, другими словами - и для чайников тоже, поэтому до "лишнего" можно добраться только после некоторых дополнительных манипуляций. В общем-то, это правильно - меньше дров будет наломано...
В случае, если вы обладаете правами администратора, апплет Users Accounts даст возможность добавлять или удалять пользователей, менять пользователю пароль или сооветствующую ему картинку-пиктограмму, а также изменять метод входа в систему. По умолчанию при входе в систему показывается экран Welcome screen с пиктограммами и именами пользователей, но, если выбрать пункт "Change the way users log on and off" и убрать в появившемся окне галку с пункта "Use the Welcome screen", вход в систему будет происходить по NT-шному - через окно, в котором предлагается ввести имя пользователя и пароль.
А где же группы, где возможность редактирования уже существующих пользователей, короче говоря, где все то, что было в NT/2K? - Чтобы получить доступ к контролю над пользователями, который можно назвать "полным", придется заглянуть в апплет Computer Management (Start /Administrative Tools /Computer Management) и кликнуть по плюсику, раскрывающему Local Users and Groups...
Но и это не все хитрости: есть еще апплет Local Security Setings (он там же, в Administrative Tools), с помощью которого можно, например, изменить время жизни паролей и выставить конкретные права каждой имеющейся группе пользователей.
*Как зайти в систему администратором (пользователь Administrator)?*
Самый простой способ - отключить режим Welcome screen (см. предыдущий вопрос). Кроме этого, залогиниться как Administrator можно, если начать загрузку системы в режиме Safe mode. Наконец, есть и третий, самый хитрый способ: после появления экрана "Welcome screen" дважды нажмите Ctrl+Alt+Del
*Куда подевалась закладка Security в свойствах NTFS-томов и почему так упростилась закладка Sharing?*
Учитывая, что Windows XP - система не только для опытных пользователей, но и для всех остальных, ее разработчики сделали все, чтобы не мозолить начинающим пользователям глаза непонятными им понятиями и обозначениями. К таким понятиям отнесены и Security с Sharing, поэтому, чтобы привести вид вкладок свойств диска к тому виду, к которому уже привыкли пользователи Windows 2000, придется заглянуть в свойства папки (Windows Explorer -> Tools -> Folder Options -> View -> Advanced Settings), где необходимо будет убрать галку с пункта "Use simple file sharing (Recommended)"; после этого в свойствах диска не только появится вкладка Security, но и измениться вкладка Sharing - появится возможность выставлять уровни прав доступа.
*Как переименовать папку аккаунта Administrator?*
Сначала входим в систему под аккаунтом Administrator и создаем в директории Documents and Settings папку с нужным именем. Затем через контекстное меню My computer / Properties / Advanced добираемся до User Profiles, где сопируем профиль администратора в созданную папку. После этого открываем в реестре ключ HKLM\ SOFTWARE\ Microsoft\ Windows NT\ CurrentVersion\ ProfileList и находим там ветвь, соответствующую профилю администратора (по значению ключа ProfileImagePath) и исправляем в ней этот параметр на нужный. Теперь можно перелогиниться...
*Как мне залочить компьютер? Через Crtl+Alt+Del не получается...*
Теперь для этого установлена другая комбинация - Win+L. Кроме этого, можно создать *.cmd файл и лочить машину, запуская его. Содержание этого файла должно быть таким:
rundll32.exe user32.dll,LockWorkStation
*Как автоматизировать вход в систему - без ввода логина и пароля?*
Start -> Run, вводим команду
control userpasswords2
После открытия апплета, служащего для управления учетными записями пользователей, снимаем на вкладке Users флажок напротив "Users Must Enter A User Name And Password To Use This Computer". После нажатия на кнопку ОК появится диалоговое окно "Automatically Log On", где нужно будет указать имя пользователя и пароль.

----------

